# Should I get my pit spayed?



## HarleyJane (Jul 16, 2007)

ok. so the time has come once again, Harley Jane is in heat. 

YAY!!!!

I'm not planning on breeding her, but I am wondering if I should get her spayed. I don't mind dealing with the heat, I am more interested in what is the healthiest option for her. 

Any advice or suggestions? thanks........

:flush:


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

I say its like this, they say getting a dog fix will help with serious problem like it reduces the risk of cancer of reproductive system is the bigest one. You wouldnt want him to have prostate cancer or her to have mammary cancer or uterine infections, If females are spayed before their fist season, usually by six months of age, there is a less risk that they will develop breast cancer. So yeah if you want to get her spayed you can, but then if you want to breed her one day, you won't be able to, and just like any surgery they is an after effect, 

For example: Billy's appendix is about to brust, so he goes to have surgey and have them take them out, while the doctors are doing sugery, an infection some how gets to the kidneys. But the doctors or Billy dont know about it, the sugery went great Billy is still alive, but now he has an Kidney problem.

Not that good of an example LOL, but you should get want I am trying to say, it might be healthy and then again it might not be. My dogs arent spayed or Neutered and they are the healthest dogs in the world.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If you dont plan on breeding her the easiest and most responsible thing to do is spay her. Not only will you save your self the headache of the heat cycle but you avoid alot of health issues. I comend you for considering it.


----------



## HarleyJane (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the reply. I get exactly what you're saying. 

I'm kinda on the fence, because Harley Jane isn't unhealthy. She's well-fed, active dog. Although I don't ever plan on breeding her, I also am hesitant on getting her spayed, because I'm not sure what benefits she will get from it. 

I don't mind dealing with the heat/period, I mean she won't keep a diaper on for longer than 2 minutes. So I have devised a system, which she can't beat. I cut a towel a certain way, and wrap it around her bottom with the assistance of duct tape. It stops all the blood from getting all over the house, and she can't tear it off. I actually think she likes wearing it, she kinda struts herself around the house when she's wearing it. 

And before anyone wonders or asks, NO, I don't duct tape it to her skin.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

you should spayed her because even though you do not plan on breeding her theres always that possiblity of that horney stray coming around and messing with her with out you knowin and next thing you know you got a whole litter of mixed pits and plus like fort says you wont have to worry about illnesses and her being in heat


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I wouldnt only because what if one day you all of a sudden want puppies, well if you spay her you wont be able to have that choice. Thats why I wish Shelters didnt spay/neatur animals. Maggie is a beautiful dog and I would love to have pups from her but WTF I cant now because of the choice shelters made and spayed her!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

maggie you're fixin to get jumped...lol im sorry, but it's coming!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

maggiesmommie said:


> I wouldnt only because what if one day you all of a sudden want puppies, well if you spay her you wont be able to have that choice. Thats why I wish Shelters didnt spay/neatur animals. Maggie is a beautiful dog and I would love to have pups from her but WTF I cant now because of the choice shelters made and spayed her!


breeding should not be done by your average tom,dick and harry...wanting cute puppies is never enough of a reason to breed.......


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

he's right sure it would be nice to have puppies from your pit one day but you have to think your dogs going to produce maybe like 5-6 pups and you might only like one or two or youll realize that you have to da the whole traing process over and over again lol and then you might say i can sell them well the number of people willing to take care of pitbulls is slowly going down. So then again your stuck with 5-6 pups lol and then sooner or later youll have to put them in the shelter but all that could have been avoided if you only got her spayed. im just saying this its better to be safe then sorry


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

maggiesmommie said:


> I wouldnt only because what if one day you all of a sudden want puppies, well if you spay her you wont be able to have that choice. Thats why I wish Shelters didnt spay/neatur animals. Maggie is a beautiful dog and I would love to have pups from her but WTF I cant now because of the choice shelters made and spayed her!


What would make you want to breed a dog of unknown lineage? This goes against any and all ethics of responsible dog breeding. I'm sure your dog is cute but that is not a reason to breed. Really, what would you do with a litter of non-registered, possibly mixed breed puppies? I'm not trying to be mean but adopted shelter dogs should never be considered for breeding stock. This is why the shelter spayed/neutered before the dog left it's building.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

maggiesmommie said:


> I wouldnt only because what if one day you all of a sudden want puppies, well if you spay her you wont be able to have that choice. Thats why I wish Shelters didnt spay/neatur animals. Maggie is a beautiful dog and I would love to have pups from her but WTF I cant now because of the choice shelters made and spayed her!


I'm sorry dear but have read about the plight of the pitbull lately. There are WAY to many pits being breed for exactly the reason you stated. SHe is cute has a nice personality and all that jazz just doesn't cut it when you want to breed. Your dog should be pure with a pedigree you should be working your dog in something wp, sch, or anything you should be showing your dog getting some points behind it. Pull up petfinds do a searcg on pitbulls and take a good hard look at how many are in need of homes and the majority are there because some thought their dog was cute.

Spay your dog Harley Jane the benifit is worth it. We have a rescue chocolate lab that is over 10 she wasn't spayed and now when she goes thru her heat she passes a white muscos infected discharge. She is on antiboctics and the vet said we can not spay her as her uteros will rupture. Do you want this for your dog the vet said it is not uncomman in old unspayed females.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I would keep all the puppies. I'm not trying to pick a fight or anything, trust me I want to adopt like every pitbull I see, lol but I would like to have a pit from when its born, dont get me wrong it doesnt bother me getting them a few months old. But I dont know, I've always wanted LOTS of dogs. I would WP them and other dog sports...It's just I think Maggie would make beautiful pups and I dont know it doesnt matter because shes fixed so yea. 

There are alot of mixed pits out their so you cant say you shouldnt have pups unless their pure bred because alot of people on this site have mixed breeds. So anyways, now that thats over, I'm bored...trying to find more info on this whole Michael Vick thing, trying to get contact info for things.


----------



## HarleyJane (Jul 16, 2007)

I really don't want pups though. Specifically for the reasons MY MIKADO states. I've seen/heard too many stories of irresponsible people adopting pits or breeding pits, just because it's fun or profitable. These pits end up leading a worthless life in a shelter and are put down, or we hear about them on the news. There's no point in breeding a dog if he/she can't enjoy its life. I don't want to be one of those people. I don't want to bring those dogs into this world.

I'm just wondering what would be best for her. If there are alot of health benefits that she will get from getting spayed, then I will do it immediately after this heat cycle. But if it's something that will change her personality or temprament, then I'm not interested in doing it... ya know?

I've always heard that a female dog is less likely to develop breast cancer if she's spayed. But i've also heard that females personalities change as a result of the spay. 

But it seems like the general consensus is to get her spayed. So I think I'm going to look into it. Can anyone tell me about how much it costs to get a female spayed? a general price range...


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

maggiesmommie said:


> I would keep all the puppies. I'm not trying to pick a fight or anything, trust me I want to adopt like every pitbull I see, lol but I would like to have a pit from when its born, dont get me wrong it doesnt bother me getting them a few months old. But I dont know, I've always wanted LOTS of dogs. I would WP them and other dog sports...It's just I think Maggie would make beautiful pups and I dont know it doesnt matter because shes fixed so yea.
> 
> There are alot of mixed pits out their so you cant say you shouldnt have pups unless their pure bred because alot of people on this site have mixed breeds. So anyways, now that thats over, I'm bored...trying to find more info on this whole Michael Vick thing, trying to get contact info for things.


I have a mix breed pit my baby butterscotch but i wouldnt want to breed her because at the moment i know i couldnt take care of alot of puppies and i dont want to see them put in the shelter if i did i wouldnt have saved butterscotch that day lol. Theres nothing wrong with a mix breed although a lot of people might think so when i walk butterscotch people immediately get back because the wrinkles in her 4head and soon as i tell them shes part lab they want to pet her lol. but i still wouldnt breed her.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HarleyJane said:


> I really don't want pups though. Specifically for the reasons MY MIKADO states. I've seen/heard too many stories of irresponsible people adopting pits or breeding pits, just because it's fun or profitable. These pits end up leading a worthless life in a shelter and are put down, or we hear about them on the news. There's no point in breeding a dog if he/she can't enjoy its life. I don't want to be one of those people. I don't want to bring those dogs into this world.
> 
> I'm just wondering what would be best for her. If there are alot of health benefits that she will get from getting spayed, then I will do it immediately after this heat cycle. But if it's something that will change her personality or temprament, then I'm not interested in doing it... ya know?
> 
> ...


Good choice... I have gotten quite a few females spayed in my few years. I don't see a difference in them after they have been spayed... There is a difference if you spay them when they are young because they didn't have the chance for the hormones to play with their personalities in the first place. Spaying early honestly is the best bet if you want less DA. After they have had time to develop it... it doesn't matter if you get them spayed or not because it's in them. After about 2 years after the surgery they do start to relax alittle(but that might be them just getting alittle older)... some pack on a few pounds... My Bullmastiff did, but my collies never did . same thing with getting a dog Nuetered... it's best to do it when they are young because it severely reduces the chances of your dog being a jerk and marking EVERYWHERE (like inside the house) and Dog Agression.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

HarleyJane said:


> But it seems like the general consensus is to get her spayed. So I think I'm going to look into it. Can anyone tell me about how much it costs to get a female spayed? a general price range...


What part of the country are located? Sometimes these services are offered for free. If you can, contact a local rescue group. In N. California, the Oakland SPCA has a free spay/neuter clinic for APBT's and mixes.
You can also contact badrap.org they may be able to assist you.


----------



## HarleyJane (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm in Texas. 

I sent an email off to badrap.org, asking them for any recomendations. Thank you for pointing them out to me. I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that you are going to spay. I can tell you that in my experience of working with abandoned dogs for 26yrs and hundereds of spays the only dogs that had a personality change were the wolf hybrids other wise all other dogs personality stayed the same.


----------



## HarleyJane (Jul 16, 2007)

Well thank you to everyone. I am going to get it done. All the research I did online and opinions of you guys in this forum thread, all point to get the surgery done. 

So, that's what I'm going to do. Whenever this heat cycle is over, I am going to get her in. While doing the research, I found out that you can get your dog micro-chipped while she's under anesthesia. So, I think I am going to get that done as well. 

Thanks to everyone for the advice they sent my way. You have just helped me become a more responsible pit owner... 


cheers
:cheers:


----------



## HarleyJane (Jul 16, 2007)

oh, and DRSVN - I wanted to say thanks, cuz I sent badrap.org an email, and they responded within a few minutes, with resources in my area. so, that was very helpful!


----------



## pittbull~lover (Jul 27, 2007)

to help from gettin unwanted pups it would be best to get her spayed if not when she is out side keep a close watch one her cuz male dogs can sense her smell up to a mile away believe when my baby went into heat we had all kinds of strays and neighbor dogs visitin us so we had to take her outside to use it then bring her right in til we bred her


----------

